# New here and not really sure I have it



## JustDizzy (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had (I think) DP for three years now. If it feels like you're living in a dream or that your soul is somewhere not inside your body. I feel like I'm a million miles away, and when I try to concentrate, my mind wanders.

I got it when I was on a trip with some friends. I thought it was just me being tired until I realized that it didn't go away with sleep and that I seemed to be chronically fatigued.

I didn't think it was anything special at first, and I thought up a whole bunch of reasons for it, like "Oh, I'm not eating enough", "I need to drink more milk", "I should exercise more" etc etc. I mean, I never thought it was an actual illness, just a sympton of something.

But recently I went on another trip (with soem other friends) and it seems to have gotten worse. I feel like I'm living in some kind of bubble and everything happening around me is unreal. I can't seem to concentrate on anything, not even for short periods of time. My memory seems to be fading too.

Somehow I feel like I'm old even though I'm not even middle aged yet.

Is this DP? And does anyone know of ways to improve the condition? Please help! :?:


----------



## JustDizzy (Oct 2, 2007)

Did I do something wrong? :?: Why is everyone viewing but not replying...?


----------



## therese cowen (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi Dizzy,
I am new here also and like you am not sure if I have it. I also feel like I'm in a dream and things seem unreal (I call it spaced out). I'm afraid I do not feel qualified to say whether or not you have DP as I have posted also trying to find answers and have had a lot of views but only one reply. I think possibly we do have it, but would really like some of the more experienced ones reply to us soon.


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi, there. Your symptoms sound a lot like DP. It seems like the effects get worse when your on a trip. Dissociation is a symptom of anxiety, maybe it's your body's way of telling you it's nervous. Some people (myself included) don't get the normal feelings of nervousness and have to endure random and often times scary symptoms. Have you been to a doctor about this yet? Make sure if you do you don't tell him you think it's anxiety or just all in your head before he does a normal diagnostic. My doctor took awhile before he would actually check if somethings wrong.

Anyways, good luck.


----------

